# This is simply stunning...



## Rick Rothstein (Feb 20, 2021)

Keep in mind the entire time you watch this video that the singer is only 10 years old (her voice is so "pure" and the vocal control she has over it is remarkable in my opinion)...


----------



## MrIfOnly (Mar 8, 2021)

Wow! I watch America's Got Talent religiously and every season there is always at least one child singer that knocks my socks off. This girl not only has incredible range but amazing control over it.


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Mar 8, 2021)

There have been 73 views of this thread and you are the only one who posted a reply. I have to wonder if any of the other 72 viewers actually watched the video? And if they did, what, that was an ordinary performance for them??? As I said in my thread title... I found her performance absolutely stunning. By the way, I too watch America's Got Talent (since season one) and am fascinated by the child singers as well... and the grown up singers as well. There is some remarkable talent out there. Thank goodness for shows like "America's Got Talent", "American Idol" and their international counterparts... and for YouTube where you can get to see that talent showcased.


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 8, 2021)

Rick Rothstein said:


> There have been 73 views of this thread and you are the only one who posted a reply. I have to wonder if any of the other 72 viewers actually watched the video? And if they did, what, that was an ordinary performance for them??? As I said in my thread title... I found her performance absolutely stunning.


I usually go to YouTube to watch videos, and MrExcel to do Excel stuff!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Mar 8, 2021)

The picture-link I posted_ is_ a YouTube video. Did you ever see this girl before? If not, watch the video... I think you will be as amazed by her as I was. Her vocal control... at 10 years old... is beyond belief. Near the beginning of the video, one of the judges is shown with a stunned look on his face... I've seen that judge before in other videos and he usually does show any reaction to the performances.


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 8, 2021)

I am not denying that she isn't talented.  All that I am saying that is people probably don't come to an Excel help site to look for that kind of stuff, so it shouldn't be too surprisingly that there are not a lot of comments on it (and it seems like we may have been down this road before!: An amazing diversion...).

Now, if you posted on Facebook, Twitter, or Instagram, I imagine you would get more comments than you would probably care to receive!


----------



## junbuggle (Mar 9, 2021)

Pretty impressive. It makes you wonder, if a child has such talent (and mastery of that talent) at such a young age, what they will be only be capable of once they reach adulthood!


----------



## zookeepertx (Mar 23, 2021)

HOLY SMOKES!! Absolutely unbelievable! I'm simply at a loss for words for the quality of her voice and her own demeanor while singing. The camera person noticed it, too; focusing on the delicate movements of her hands at key parts and just her body language. Just... WOW!


----------



## jtakw (Mar 30, 2021)

Very impressive, seriously!

You should hear me sing, 

Edit: not mocking, I actually sing well, not Nearly as good as her, when I was 10, I couldn't even speak English.


----------



## jtakw (Mar 30, 2021)

This kid's pretty decent too:


----------



## NinaE_11 (Mar 31, 2021)

Rick Rothstein said:


> Keep in mind the entire time you watch this video that the singer is only 10 years old (her voice is so "pure" and the vocal control she has over it is remarkable in my opinion)...


Goosebumps!  So beautiful


----------



## Dan_W (Apr 23, 2021)

I shouldn't have watched that video. I knew it before I pressed play, and sure enough... 


Rick Rothstein said:


> am fascinated by the child singers as well


I am in utter *awe* at these child singers, and the girl singing in the video you posted is the perfect example of this. She is stunningly good. The reason I say I shouldn't have watched this video is because it will invariably lead me down a rabbit hole - this video below of Charlotte Summers is what first triggered it for me:






...which led me to Angelina Jordan...






... and so on...


----------



## Ironman (Oct 7, 2021)

Amazing Rick, thanks.  Can't believe I discovered her here!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Oct 7, 2021)

Ironman said:


> Amazing Rick, thanks.  Can't believe I discovered her here!


Here is another "discovery" for you. First off, this woman is beautiful... she could easily have been a model. Instead, she became a "foot juggler"... the most amazing one I have ever seen. She does 4 separate, amazing juggling acts, anyone of which would have been sufficient for your audition. Enjoy.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 7, 2021)

Jeez, I can't believe her talent was undiscovered until she appeared there - she was far too good already.  But when I saw the balls it looked like she must have had more than 2 legs!!! And incredibly beautiful, better looking than most models I've seen.


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Oct 7, 2021)

Ironman said:


> Jeez, I can't believe her talent was undiscovered until she appeared there - she was far too good already.  But when I saw the balls it looked like she must have had more than 2 legs!!! And incredibly beautiful, better looking than most models I've seen.


I'm guessing she must be appearing in a circus somewhere in whatever country that audition took place in. I find that last act the most amazing if you think about it... her view of what is happening is from below so her perspective is relatively "flat" so her ability to judge where the ball is vertically is nowhere near as clear as our view of the proceeding.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes indeed, I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Oct 7, 2021)

Ironman said:


> Yes indeed, I hadn't thought of that!


And yet she makes that, as well as the other three acts she did, look effortless.


----------



## equidna (Oct 20, 2021)

Deserved golden ticket to the final


----------

